
Meltdown and Spectre Patches Bricking Ubuntu 16.04 Computers - tomashertus
https://news.slashdot.org/story/18/01/10/1634215/meltdown-and-spectre-patches-bricking-ubuntu-1604-computers
======
sp332
"Bricked" is much too strong a word. Just pick the older kernel in the boot
menu and you're fine. This is inaccurate blogspam for
[https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software/meltdown-
and-...](https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/software/meltdown-and-spectre-
patches-causing-boot-issues-for-ubuntu-16-04-computers/) which itself is a
summary of several other threads.

